# L4360 trouble



## debbiek (Oct 25, 2011)

Greetings!  I am having trouble getting L4360 paid by Medicare.  We have an ABN signed and Medicare states there is a modifier we need besides the GA or side of body.  I keep reseraching but I cannot find the answer.  Can anyone enlighten us?
Thanks!


----------



## mhstrauss (Oct 25, 2011)

Here is the link to the LCD for L4360; there is a list of modifiers that may be needed.  I'd look at the KX, we had trouble getting some of our DME paid before using KX.


http://www.cms.gov/medicare-coverag...sCode=l4360&from2=search.asp&bc=gAAAABAAAAAA&

Hope this helps


----------

